# oh,oh, whatman paper



## freddyj (Jun 17, 2013)

sorry, my mistake, it was/is whatman watercolor paper. lost the cover, didn't remember it properly. thanks again.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.whimsie.com/antique & vintage watercolor papers.html

Says they not available anymore unless you check on ebay or amazon


----------

